# Pre Swift Autocruise Gaslow fit



## Techno100

No problem with the contoured skirt








70mm hole as per instructions and the SHORTER of the Pozi screw set.
Fill hose supported to the hab floor








1.5m fill hose used


----------



## joedenise

If you want to you can pull the sticky label of and it reads autogas

joe


----------



## Techno100

Cheers Joe :lol:


----------



## joedenise

Good to see your still tinkering with the van :lol: 

joe


----------



## Addie

Looks a tidy install, did you not fancy a white filler?


----------



## Techno100

No not at all Addie. My van and especially the skirt is nothing like white and so fitting white would just be one more item that would look dirty all the time :lol:


----------



## cabby

Nice job there. only wish i could do the same.

cabby


----------



## Techno100

Wish I was close enough to help you


----------



## Techno100

Another reason for the black filler is that when my cap gets nicked I can buy one of these for less than a replacement
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LPG-autog...ultDomain_3&hash=item43a62ecc3d#ht_500wt_1180


----------



## Sgt411

Very neat. Did you have to re-enforce the skirt? I have an internal filler in the gas locker but would like to re-position it to the outside but the skirt on my CI Carioca is quite flimsy.


----------



## Techno100

> Did you have to re-enforce the skirt?


No the Autocruise skirt is made up of interlocking aluminium extrusions. Drilling on the joint it was probably close to 10mm thick.


----------



## Tan-all-over

Hi Andy, found the Gaslow pic's interesting as we have had Gaslow for years now in our motorhome and was going to put the filler in the skirt but one thought keeps me from doing it------ the thought that it high lights you have it to thieves ........might be too much to resist what is your thoughts on this. Mind you, I'll print your photo's and put them in my motorhome file along with your other one's you have posted.
I have my filler in the locker on the angle bracket between the two Gaslow bottles. Yes I know that the French like the filler on the outside but we only tour Britain. Any way it looks very good. Chris


----------



## Techno100

Hi Chris
I have almost zero fear of my bottles being nicked but I did have a fear of drawing attention at the pump. Has anyone had their Gaslow bottle pinched :roll: 

Better watch your CAT tho :lol:


----------



## Tan-all-over

Hi Andy, I want to fit side markers to the sides of the motorhome and notice that drilling through the middle of the round contour of the skirt brings you in line with the join at the back and that you have drilled on the line on the outside. Thanks for the photo's, did you have any probs of the sealing with the round shape. Think I might leave the wiring to the local electric auto place although I did it myself on our old m/home. Cheers Chris


----------



## Techno100

Hi Chris
No problem I just sat it on s bead of sikaflex as it will never be coming off again


----------



## jonse

*gaslow*

Mine is fitted on the inside never had problem having it filled in France, or Spain,


----------



## Techno100

*Re: gaslow*



jonse said:


> Mine is fitted on the inside never had problem having it filled in France, or Spain,


That doesn't really add anything to the thread and is your personal choice.
Had I made that choice I would have provided a guide with pictures in that respect


----------



## rosalan

I have had the GasLow fitted in both places at different times. 
Inside the gas locker it was sometimes difficult to use the BP filler which sported a large protecting collar, needed for the standard British (bayonet) fitting that blows back when released. I bought an extension off Ebay that overcame most of the problem.
On my present van I had it fitted externally and only someone who has used it can explain how much better it is for convenience.

I do rather wish that we had adopted the Spanish fitting that does not blow back but I gather they are much more expensive to manufacture.

Alan


----------



## Chas17

Very similar to my installation in Autocruise Stargazer except that I secured the bottle through the floor using three hooked bolts to add a bit of credence, if required, to the "permanently fitted!"


----------

